# Commander Sk Vfd



## Kennlindeman (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a Commander SK drive which has a HF20 error Is there anyone who could offer some ideas as to what the problem is


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 12, 2016)

Had to dig a bit to find this one.  Looks like a power board fault.

http://www.efesotomasyon.com/html/emerson/CTTG138.pdf


----------



## Kennlindeman (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for that Jim, next question is it something that a person could fix themselves or time for the dealers to make money


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 13, 2016)

I guess you could open it up and take a look.  Just depends on your electronic troubleshooting skill level.  Could be a bad rectifier or a bad capacitor.  Use caution, high voltages could be present on the capacitors.  Check capacitors with a voltmeter before going too deep.


----------

